# Oh the ear flapping!



## moveoverkitty (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello! I hope someone can provide some answers regarding sort of an issue. I have two pups, Chiweenies from the same litter. Recently, I say within the past 3 months (they are just now 9 months old) they have started waking us up with the all over body shake that comes with the loud ear flapping. They do this a number of times, to the point I have to crate them to get back to sleep depending on when the flapping begins. They also do it throughout the day for no reason (at least none that I can see). I understand it is a reset of sort, a moving on from a current activity? They do not have mites and are in great health. 

They do not do the shaking or ear flapping when crated, nor do they do it outside. It seems only in the house and even while playing with one another. It happens quite often. The mornings are the worst and practically drive me batty. My husband sometimes leaves a couple hours before I get up, so for me to lose a couple hours of sleep over ear flapping (despite their having been let outside) is something I would like to find a solution for.

Has anyone experienced this? Is there a solution? I will add we are just now getting to where we can walk the boys outside. We live in WA and the weather isn't the best in the winter and spring. We have more daylight and less water now, so we are able to take the boys out. Would lack of exercise have anything to do with this ear flapping and would more exercise make it go away?

Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Im sorry, I have no advice but I read 'Chiweenies' and thought WTF? Looked them up and then re read your post and pictured the ear flapping and almost spit coffee giggling all over my screen. 

ound:

Im sure it is bloody annoying though!

But priceless. :laugh:

Send em my way, they look adorable from what I can see - and everyone loves pics *hint hint*


----------



## moveoverkitty (Feb 8, 2013)

Pics are posted 

Oh it is annoying. But the mental image of a short, long dog with bat ears and buggy eyes flapping its ears then doing a little jig as the shake hits full on down its body is hilarious! 

Someone in another forum suggested a sleeping cap of sorts. The idea of Pablo (since he is the ear flapping initiator) wearing a sleeping cap is beyond funny. He of course would mope and be none too happy, but alas he would adjust and we would all possibly sleep a little longer?

Thanks for your response, voodoo!

Ciao!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Interesting....
I have 2 mini dachshunds (big ears, too) and a dachshund chihuahua mix, and, yes, they flap their ears, but, it's only like once, right when they get up. They don't do any repeated ear flapping, never have.
Have you checked? Could they have an ear infection?


----------



## moveoverkitty (Feb 8, 2013)

I have considered taking them to the vet, but their ears are clean, no weird smells, drainage or residue. They don't paw at their ears of even mess with each others. They don't mind us touching their ears or even looking inside them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

One of the breeders I know just had a puppy returned because it had some very mild nerve damage to one ear that resulted in any touch or breeze to the dog's ear, however slight, making it shake it's head like mad. The dog was meant as a hunter, so that didn't work out. Not a big quality of life thing, though.


----------



## moveoverkitty (Feb 8, 2013)

Poor pup, I hope they were able to find a good home. No nerve damage for my two. I guess I just have two very odd little dogs and boy they are quirky. I will fashion Pablo a bonnet for the nights he isn't crated or he has to wear pajamas. Oddly t-shirts or sweatshirts keep both from doing the ear flapping along with calming them down. Though, once the clothes come off those two are like rocket powered rubber balls.

Thank you everyone for responding to my post. If anyone comes across anything about the ear flapping, please remember me


----------



## jpc815 (Apr 30, 2013)

moveoverkitty said:


> Hello! I hope someone can provide some answers regarding sort of an issue. I have two pups, Chiweenies from the same litter. Recently, I say within the past 3 months (they are just now 9 months old) they have started waking us up with the all over body shake that comes with the loud ear flapping. They do this a number of times, to the point I have to crate them to get back to sleep depending on when the flapping begins. They also do it throughout the day for no reason (at least none that I can see). I understand it is a reset of sort, a moving on from a current activity? They do not have mites and are in great health.
> 
> They do not do the shaking or ear flapping when crated, nor do they do it outside. It seems only in the house and even while playing with one another. It happens quite often. The mornings are the worst and practically drive me batty. My husband sometimes leaves a couple hours before I get up, so for me to lose a couple hours of sleep over ear flapping (despite their having been let outside) is something I would like to find a solution for.
> 
> ...


My chiweenie does that but only when she first wakes up, but her ears stand upright. She got more of chihuahua ears only a little bigger! lol But they do some flapping when she shakes herself out. 
Jan


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman does that when he was much younger... vet checked... no mites, no smell nor drainage...but she found he had an ear infection.

So after the medication and tip on "airing out the ear"... (Roman lays on his side on my lap during bonding time and I open his ear flap to expose and air out inner ear for 10 mins each side daily) he doesn't do that anymore.














^^^Younger. Then





















^^^Now.


----------



## Hound Mum (May 2, 2013)

We have a bloodhound x, so VERY floppy ears. She flaps her ears quite often as well (even when they are clean and infection-free). I assume it's because her long ears gather dust and such, which causes them to itch sometimes. She usually wakes up about 4 times per night and does it. If it interrupts your sleep, you might just have to have the dogs sleep in a different room. It's nice to sleep with our pups, but we need our sleep too 

That being said, I know someone with a standard poodle who you can pretty much guarantee has an ear infection when she starts to flap her ears. There's not usually any visible drainage or smell with her.


----------

